# Scittles



## Margarita (Nov 25, 2004)

I was young, and had little knowladge about cats, but scittles was my only friend, she got outside and stuck in a tree, the fire department said they'd get her ASAP, but never showed up  the next day i woke up and ran to the tree, only to find the upper half of her bodie, because a thunderstorm had hit  i'll never forget you, she was my day, my night, my life, i'm so sorr i left my door open, please be waiting for me at the rainbow bridge


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Margarita, I am so sorry you lost Scittles. This was an act of nature, and probably an emergency at the fire dept. I am so sorry for the young person you were--who found Scittles. That would be a terrible shock for anyone, no matter what age. God bless you and take away this guilt. You'll see your friend again, I'm sure.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry about how Scittles passed. It's not your fault. I know from the sound of your post you loved your Scittles so very much.


----------

